# Crab Rangoon (Easy)



## RAYT721 (Jun 18, 2004)

E-Z CRAB RANGOON

2 cans crab meat
2 (8 oz.) pkg. cream cheese
1 med. onion, minced
1 pkg. won ton wrappers

Mix together crab meat and minced onion.  Add to softened cream cheese.  Place 1 teaspoon mixture in center of each wrapper and fold according to directions on back of package.  Fry at approximately 400 degrees until lightly browned.


----------



## Raine (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh, I may have to try this. I love them!


----------



## Maine Gourmet (Sep 3, 2004)

YUM we love crab Ran and I add garlic powder, onion powder, a dash of soy or worcestershire, and some hot sauce. I use scallion instead of onion!

Anyone who hasnt ever made these they are super easy and a great app. 

this also makes a great hot dip for chips, bread cubes, ect... Heat the ingredients up and place in a bread bowl.


----------



## grammadee (Sep 5, 2004)

At the  Chinese restaurant where my son woks (error intended) they also place a cleaned medium shrimp in a won ton, seal as if the home plate of a baseball field is brought up to second base inclosing the shrimp, seal just enough to hold shrimp do not try to snug it up or it will tear.  Cook as you do the crab rangoon, mix them up on your appitizer tray very good.


----------

